# 2016 ADGA Nationals...anyone else going?



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll be going to the Nationals for the first time this year, with a couple Jr. does! Will anyone else from TGS be going??


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My plan was to go at least for a few days to visit, but, things happened and I won't be able to make it down there


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Aww, darn, I would have loved to see you!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I know, I was really bummed  
One day! Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

As of right now we are going.
I think we will take 5 or 6.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I will be watching the livestream! I cannot go to the nationals. But, maybe the next time when it is on the east coast! Best wishes!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Dairy_goat said:


> I will be watching the livestream! I cannot go to the nationals. But, maybe the next time when it is on the east coast! Best wishes!


The North Carolina Dairy Goat Breeders Association is going to explore bringing it back to Raleigh.
It was in Raleigh in 2000.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes!! That would be awesome!!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

margaret said:


> Yes!! That would be awesome!!


 We are going to give it a shot, but not sure if it will work out. State Fairgrounds have really raised the prices to rent the buildings. 
I guess there is more money in boat and car shows than agriculture. :wallbang:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I wonder if the facilities are big enough at our fairgrounds. I haven't really seen the rest of the barns and stuff, I don't usually leave the barn where the goats are. It would be great if we could get it back down here!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

margaret said:


> I wonder if the facilities are big enough at our fairgrounds. I haven't really seen the rest of the barns and stuff, I don't usually leave the barn where the goats are. It would be great if we could get it back down here!


The last time it was in Raleigh, they held the show itself in Dorton Arena. The building where we have the show at the State fair they had pens there, the Kelly building and also the other building where they have the cattle shows at the fair were all full of animal pens.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Actually, I will probably be there to watch on Tuesday and Wednesday! But, sadly not in time for the Alpines.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

It's been a long time since I've logged in here! Anyhow, just wanted to say that I'll be in and out through the week - not showing but I live close enough to Harrisburg to come up and watch and chat with everyone! Looking forward to perhaps meeting some of you.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

@margaret
Thanks for letting Rachel be on your fitting team
Good luck


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

We need a list, who is showing in what classes and at what time? I'm watching at the moment and need to know when to tune in to see y'all.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I keep debating if I want to pay the $15 to watch... Lol! That's a lot... And I've got a busy week and can only watch a few days lll


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

We're about to start fitting competition...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Whoo! Have fun!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

3rd place fitting team!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Congrats! 
I was watching, but whoever it was manning the camera really liked the backs of two teams, so I didn't see a whole lot of your team. :/


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

margaret said:


> 3rd place fitting team!!


Woooo


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Good job


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats!! :stars: Now I am hoping that the junior doeling competition will start sometime today!


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

The munchkin in the group is my daughter
The 1st and 3rd place teams were both from NC


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ugh. Is the Alpine juniors show EVER gonna start????!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!!  3rd place is awesome!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

They were having problems with the livestream... On int. kids right now.
our numbers for sr. kids are 1260 & 1259 if anyone is livestreaming.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks guys, we were so happy to make it to top 5


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Meg, how did Special do? Didn't even know you were showing her until the showbooks were up, which was after that show.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

8th place. I think she would have placed higher, but I gave her some Coke earlier, and she was hyper and wouldn't set up, just wanted to eat my fingers:lol:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh, yeah I remember that doe :lol: It never even crossed mind that she was yours 
Coke?!?! Good grief, no wonder :ROFL:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have one that loves cream soda lol and Twizzlers haha!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck on Gypsy and Dove!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh yes, cherry coke is her favorite:lol:

Gypsy took 3rd!!!! OMGosh I'm so happy with this doe


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Congrats!! :stars::::fireworks: I watched on the livestream! She is an amazing doe!!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

I missed it when they named the places for senior doelings. Does anyone know what place the Moores Pond doeling got?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow! Awesome! Congrats! :leap:
I missed it because I had to go milk  Ugh.
How did Dove do?


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Was that the last Junior doe that you were showing, Margaret?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She only showed the three, so yes


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Championship going now...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm watching now, are you out there with the groups Margaret? Not that you'd answer if you were...


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Nope, not out there. I'm done for the night lol, headed off to bed. It was a good day though, pleased with my placings overall.
Dove was 18th. Not as high as I hoped, but she's not looking her best this weekend.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Dairy_goat said:


> Congrats!! :stars::::fireworks: I watched on the livestream! She is an amazing doe!!


Thank you
I'm so glad she finally got out there and showed us what she's got, she didn't place too well in Rocky Mt. a couple months ago.
Not sure how the Moores Pond doeling did, I was rather occupied trying to keep Gypsy set up:lol:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Huge congrats on Gypsy!!! Yeah, maybe shouldn't give them coke before a show :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Congrats to you, Meg! I met your grandmother today...  she's so sweet! Hopefully I'll get to meet you one of the other days I come up.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

^What days will you be coming up?
Sorry I missed you!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Thursday for sure, and maybe Friday too.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Margaret, I did find your pen and see your babies while I was out there today!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry I missed you!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

$16,100 for the Nigerian Dwarf doe at the Colorama sale!?!?!?!! Wowza!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

My friend was just telling me that! That's crazy!!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She musta been VERY impressive!!!! Wow!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She's stunning, especially for a ND, but $16,100?!?!??!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Pretty little thing.....but $16k....no thanks!!!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

She is a lovely little doe, and her granddam was National Champion twice... but yeah, that's a LOT of money! I'd have to keep her in a climate-controlled, lined stall with video monitoring 24/7 :lol:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Yeah, she was a nice kid, but we were all SHOCKED when she sold for $16, 100!!!
Especially after a really nice Alpine kid sold for only $1850.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You mean the Alpine from sunrise farm? Can't say I was impressed :/


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I didn't really like the Alpine kid either...or the Nubian kid, especially after she didn't make the cut in her class lol. 
Woodbridge has got it goin on!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I saw her and her full sister in person, and milked and handled all of her support does...she's a lot nicer than she looks in the picture online


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

They need to start getting better pictures then


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Lol, well it _can_ be hard to get pictures of young kids!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes it can! That's for sure! Lol, I've just never been too fond of the Sunrise bloodlines but that's just my opinion.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I do agree with you on that. They aren't my favorite. 
Ziggy does have some nice does, just not my style.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Curious to see how much Kristi's spotlight sale buckling will go for :chin:


----------

